# Upgrading to Klipsch Reference (& a new amp?)



## emak212 (Nov 18, 2008)

Hello everyone, just wanted to check in with some experts for advise regarding my 5 channel music setup: Pioneer VSX-818V-K powering Klipsch B3's (current mains), a C-3 center, S-1 surrounds, and a synergy Sub-10. The room size is 15 x 30 ft ft. Although I am very happy with my system, I would like to upgrade my bookshelves and surrounds.

I have listened to the Klipsch reference series and I think I've decided that the RB-81s are best suiting for my music taste, especially with the soundstage they provide in 2 channel music. I am also looking at the RB-5s, but I can't find anywhere that I can audition them. Anyways, I plan to replace my B-3s with RB-81s, and to also move the B-3s as surrounds when laid on their sides. However, I would be keeping the synergy C-3 as my center channel since I cannot afford an upgrade to the reference center.

First question: How well will the C-3 synergy center be able to keep up with the quality of the reference series when I watch movies or listen to music in 5.1?

I also wanted to ask you audiophiles whether or not the RB-81s would suit my needs for a potential 2 channel setup. I don't feel that my Pioneer VSX-818V-K is capable of doing this, as it gets pretty hot (even though it has plenty of room to breathe) after a few hours, and it has displayed "OVERLOAD," preceding to shut off on a couple occasions. So, I've been looking into getting an amp, but I'm very confused with the differing power ratings by different companies. This leads me to my next question.

Second question: What would be the best 2 channel amp under $700 (new) that matches with the RB-81s (150W RMS, 600W peak) in combination with my preamp (VSX-818V-K) and my potential RB-81s. IMPORTANT: When I listen to music, I need the speakers to be able to fill the entire room with hours of loud, undistorted music for social gatherings of up to 60 people :bigsmile:.

Any input at all is welcome, thank you!

-emak


----------



## jackfish (Dec 27, 2006)

I'd look for a full range speaker for my mains and if you like the Klipsch sound that would be the RF-82. Do you listen to music with your subwoofer, or do you actually listen two-channel without it? Also without preamp outputs on the Pioneer VSX-818V-K how did you propose to add an amplifier for your mains?

Emotiva XPA-2
http://emotiva.com/xpa2.shtm


----------



## emak212 (Nov 18, 2008)

jackfish said:


> I'd look for a full range speaker for my mains and if you like the Klipsch sound that would be the RF-82. Do you listen to music with your subwoofer, or do you actually listen two-channel without it? Also without preamp outputs on the Pioneer VSX-818V-K how did you propose to add an amplifier for your mains?
> 
> Emotiva XPA-2
> http://emotiva.com/xpa2.shtm


I would love a full range speaker, but unfortunately, I am limited to bookshelf size speakers due to my cramped space. I do use a Klipsch Sub-10 to fill out the low frequencies. And, let me just say I had no idea that my receiver lacked a preamp output:duh:!

As for the amplifier, the Emotiva looks like a solid choice... thank you for the advice jackfish. 

Does anyone have other suggestions for an amp (less than $800 new) that pairs well with the RB-81s and a Sub-10? I'm looking for something that I can find used for a cheaper price. Thanks in advance!


----------

